# Got my turkey back



## Jesse P (Jan 24, 2008)

Did a good job


----------



## kVaV (Mar 8, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## PNOAK (Feb 21, 2012)

Good looking turkey,,nice taxidermy work


----------



## Jesse P (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks PnOak


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

2cool..


----------



## codyb (May 12, 2012)

Really Nice!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking turkey, Congrats!


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Great mount there!


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sweet mount. Just in time for t-day...


----------



## Jesse P (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone !! He looks awesome in the trophy room


----------

